# Zombie alert !



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Zombie Max - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Well at least the people in Dewey Square are safe. I heard that zombies only like to eat brains.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Destroy the Undead! These are tres cool, but a little pricey

Destroy the Undead | Exploding & Bleeding Zombie Targets


----------

